# an open invitation to all our "guests" .....



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

K Done


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*welcome to AT .....*

Miss Pink ..... glad to have you on board :thumbs_up


----------



## Buck_Up (Nov 19, 2007)

*New member*

New member from Eastern Ontario - new to bow hunting but not new to hunting.
Oh - yeah - though I'm from Eastern Ont, I actually still have front teeth...!!

Cheers
Len


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*welcome to AT !!!*

glad to have you on board


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi from Lambeth ON


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Buck_Up said:


> New member from Eastern Ontario - new to bow hunting but not new to hunting.
> Oh - yeah - though I'm from Eastern Ont, I actually still have front teeth...!!
> 
> Cheers
> Len


Now was that directed at me??!! :wink::wink:

Where in Eastern Ontario?

Serge


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Pic said:


> Now was that directed at me??!! :wink::wink:
> 
> Where in Eastern Ontario?
> 
> Serge


Only if you live north of Hwy 7:wink:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Technically, I belive he lives east of Hwy 7. Hwy 7 ends just west of Kanata. Now, if Hwy 7 was to continue in the same general direction for another couple hundred kms, Pic would land south of it. Ergo, that must have been directed at someone else. Besides, everyone knows that in eastern Ont, it's hair we're missing!


----------



## NathanM (Oct 20, 2010)

Aurora Ontario here


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Deep in the hearta Breslau here:shade:


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Does Alberta qualify as west of highway 7?

LOL

DDave


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh and we have hare here. Prairie and varying.
DDave


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Also know as jackrabbit and showshoe hare. We have true rabbits, cottontails, in the south, near the 49th parallel which we happen to oddly enough live north of, unlike many of you Ontarioites.

Hey this is kind of fun.

DDave


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

And another one. I only have about one front tooth left. I cannot bring myself to start the false teeth process because one of my molars is worth about the same as four of my Bear Kodiaks.
DDave


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

*Just a few of my toys*


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh and the compounds in my avatar are a 2010 Bowtech Sniper and a 2009 Darton 2500S. The Sniper is RH and the Darton is LH. Today I am off to have another look for my 1993 LH Solocam which is somehow missing in action.
Also going to pick up my custom 25/06 which cost me,used, quite a bit more than the four bows on the right.
DDave


----------

